# What are you working on?



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I think it is nice to hear what everyone is doing, whether it is knit, crochet or other craft.
It gives us ideas, and inspiration.

I just finished a boho bag, have a second owl cowl on the needles.
I broke out the fabric today, and am lining the bag with pink fabric with black Eiffel Towers on it, and an Eiffel tower button closure, pink and black glass beads on the fringe.

Found yards of flannel, so washing it and making little girls winter night gowns, to donate to our womens shelter as so often they leave home with nothing for themselves or their children.

After that, I have a request for an adult woman long night gown...
Of course, socks always going now.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Another 1898 hat, my go to project for when I want to knit and natter and not worry about concentration.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I think it is nice to hear what everyone is doing, whether it is knit, crochet or other craft.
> It gives us ideas, and inspiration.
> 
> I just finished a boho bag, have a second owl cowl on the needles.
> ...


I am just going to start sewing some rompers, sunsuits and hats for my littlest grand, she is going to be one soon.
here is a pic of the hat (pattern)
I am using patterns from the 30s and 40s


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Happiness, forgiveness, and grace, not always easy tho

Janallyn


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

to hot to sew, so i am crocheting on a big granny square .dont know jet what i do with it when it is done, like when i run out of yarn.


----------



## Ruthy201 (Feb 19, 2017)

I've got 3 socks on needles, a hat and a scarf..????


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Ready to weave on the ends of the one skein wonder scarf,and started a dress for my granddaughter's AG doll..


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

A baby blanket for DD's good friend (her first baby) and charity items: a prayer shawl for local delivery and children's scarves to send to the Pine Ridge Reservation


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Pet blankies for shelter. cat butt/face coasters, flower car cup holder liners and can/bottle cosies for shelter to sell in their shop to hopefully raise funds


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

A crochet lacy shawl from leisure arts, I've had the pattern since 2009 and am finally making it.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

here is the pic of the pattern I bought from etsy


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Still working on Little Boy Blue baby blanket.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

fortunate1 said:


> I think it is nice to hear what everyone is doing, whether it is knit, crochet or other craft.
> It gives us ideas, and inspiration.
> 
> I just finished a boho bag, have a second owl cowl on the needles.
> ...


What a nice idea! Those little flannel nightgowns will be so nice for those little girls!


----------



## SiblingRivalry (Jul 8, 2018)

I wanted baby-sized Mary-Jane booties with a t-strap. I found a Pinterest picture but no pattern. This is what I have so far, but it still needs some tweaking.

Black is tough photograph well.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I am finishing a pair of socks, working on a knitted blanket that I will donate to a shelter and I am working on a triangle scarf. The yarn is a beautiful Mad Tosh in shades of turquoise, blues and white. I really messed up the beginning of it ( the pointed bottom) so I put in a life line and frogged that part. I was able to re- knit it correctly ; it looks much better!


----------



## SiblingRivalry (Jul 8, 2018)

Augustgran said:


> here is the pic of the pattern I bought from etsy


Love those bonnets!


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Gundi2 said:


> to hot to sew, so i am crocheting on a big granny square .dont know jet what i do with it when it is done, like when i run out of yarn.


Too hot to crochet, can't stand feeling yarn when I feel sweaty.
I'm making a Red, White, & Blue shawl for a man, but can't get past or thru the first strip or stripe of Red, which I need it to be 3.5 inches wide going up/down & horiz-ontally for 55-60 inches across. Not sure I'm even 1/2 way thru yet☹.(when it's 85-90 degrees, I lose interest in working with yarn).

It would help if I knew when it needs to be done by, to get the mo-jo to get going on it..????????‍♀


----------



## SiblingRivalry (Jul 8, 2018)

fortunate1 said:


> I think it is nice to hear what everyone is doing, whether it is knit, crochet or other craft.
> It gives us ideas, and inspiration.
> 
> I just finished a boho bag, have a second owl cowl on the needles.
> ...


I love flannel nightgowns, and always made them for my daughters. And what a treat for me too!
I think I have the same Eiffel Tower fabric - which I also used to line a bag. Funny!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

SiblingRivalry said:


> I love flannel nightgowns, and always made them for my daughters. And what a treat for me too!
> I think I have the same Eiffel Tower fabric - which I also used to line a bag. Funny!


Aw, we think alike!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Everyone has such nice things going. The bonnet pattern is to cute. 
I love snuggling up in the winter, with the man unit, dogs, a book and a flannel gown..not sexy but so soft and warm


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Starting hats for homeless


----------



## Susiebere (Apr 26, 2013)

Just finishing knitting a jacket from wool I’ve spun, a cowl for my daughter for winter, a patchwork quilt to assemble and one I’m just starting.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

I just finished this small bulky knit throw. I still need to weave in some ends but the knitting is done. I am also in the middle of a complicated cable pattern pillow...and a couple of other wips...but I need to start another project like this ASAP. I think of it as my “therapy knitting”. Sometimes I Just NEED to knit and don’t want to think too much!


----------



## Constance BS (Oct 3, 2016)

I agree, it inspires me to see what other crafters make. i recently started a new job, that was supposed to have more "normal"
hours (38.5-9 hours a day, instead of 10-14)...so far, you can't prove that by me....so, I've spent more time buying yarn than I have knitting, crocheting, weaving, spinning, needle pointing embroidery, jewelry making or painting...buy the time I get home, my ability to be creative, or even read a book is limited...getting dinner on finishes me off for the evening...my house is a wreck....so please, everyone, share what you're making, doing, enjoying...I love to see all the pics and read the stories everyone posts....I am so envious of the folks going through the UK in the house boat...the pictures from Ireland look like heaven on earth...all the lovely projects are wonderful to see....and I am SO AMAZED BY ALL THE FOLKS WHO DEDICATE THEIR TIME, MONEY, AND EXPERTISE TO MAKE AND DONATE ITEMS FOR THOSE LESS FORTUNATE OR THOSE IN NEED....FOLKS you will never meet or know first hand...YOU are being GOD'S HANDS, AND HEARTS, HERE ON EARTH!
THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Started the alphabet for wash/dish cloths, up to J now, after the 21 Fishie Washcloths I did. I have been bad about doing my wips first, 4-1, but I promised myself to catch up on those. All are likely going to Market. The State of Montana cloths sell well to people sending gifts out of State. 
My list goes pretty long, line felted bags, crochet pull ties for soap bags, sew seams on some teapot copies, put faces on Santa mittens, stiffen 35 crocheted decos and buttons on three more baby sweaters. That will catch me up on the wips for awhile. Will post them when I get them done.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I made a pact with myself to only have one project on the go at any given time, BUT I currently have two blankets, a pair of socks, and a window cat on my needles, plus I am getting everything ready to start hand sewing a huge flower garden quilt....17,500 tiny hexagons.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

1898 hat
baby blanket
wrap (just needs sewed)


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

vikicooks said:


> I am finishing a pair of socks, working on a knitted blanket that I will donate to a shelter and I am working on a triangle scarf. The yarn is a beautiful Mad Tosh in shades of turquoise, blues and white. I really messed up the beginning of it ( the pointed bottom) so I put in a life line and frogged that part. I was able to re- knit it correctly ; it looks much better!


Ooooh! I like that yarn! It so citrusy!

Nice to have your feet up outside, knitting.


----------



## TexasPurl (Feb 2, 2016)

Hoping to finish this tunic up before the weekend.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

MaryCarter said:


> I made a pact with myself to only have one project on the go at any given time, BUT I currently have two blankets, a pair of socks, and a window cat on my needles, plus I am getting everything ready to start hand sewing a huge flower garden quilt....17,500 tiny hexagons.


I have one on the go, I work on it off and on. I love the way it is coming together and I am using black for the background.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Montana Gramma said:


> Started the alphabet for wash/dish cloths, up to J now, after the 21 Fishie Washcloths I did. I have been bad about doing my wips first, 4-1, but I promised myself to catch up on those. All are likely going to Market. The State of Montana cloths sell well to people sending gifts out of State.
> My list goes pretty long, line felted bags, crochet pull ties for soap bags, sew seams on some teapot copies, put faces on Santa mittens, stiffen 35 crocheted decos and buttons on three more baby sweaters. That will catch me up on the wips for awhile. Will post them when I get them done.


You are the busiest woman in the world! I love looking at your creations, and looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> I made a pact with myself to only have one project on the go at any given time, BUT I currently have two blankets, a pair of socks, and a window cat on my needles, plus I am getting everything ready to start hand sewing a huge flower garden quilt....17,500 tiny hexagons.


Sounds like my pact too! 4 WIPS but currently working on an Aran sweater for DH.

I hope you don't lose count of all those hexagons :sm01:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

TexasPurl said:


> Hoping to finish this tunic up before the weekend.


Is this your own pattern?? Can you share the source?? The color is to die for!


----------



## kjanel (Sep 29, 2016)

I am working on a black cowl, a green and yellow toddler blanket (small enough to be dragged around as a "blankie"), and a couple winter hats (one in several shades of blue, the other in purple with white trim) with attached scarves of the same yarn. As do many knitters, I tend to get bored if I work on the same project all the time. Yes, it does take longer to see finished results, yet I will never die of boredom in the process.


----------



## kaytea (Dec 17, 2017)

A Log Cabin Throw


----------



## TexasPurl (Feb 2, 2016)

fortunate1 said:


> Is this your own pattern?? Can you share the source?? The color is to die for!


It's a free pattern from HappyBerry (after you sign up for the site). I've had to make a few adjustments to the pattern but so far so good. The yarn is "I Love This Cotton" in Teal.

Here's a link to the pattern: https://happyberry.co.uk/free-crochet-pattern/Ladies-Cotton-Top/5057/


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

knitteerli said:


> Another 1898 hat, my go to project for when I want to knit and natter and not worry about concentration.


I have socks on my needles now (of course). First time using Patons Kroy yarn, think I like it. I will also be casting on my first 1898 hat for the homeless project but I have never done a provisional cast on. Can I use a long tail instead?


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

TexasPurl said:


> It's a free pattern from HappyBerry (after you sign up for the site). I've had to make a few adjustments to the pattern but so far so good. The yarn is "I Love This Cotton" in Teal.
> 
> Here's a link to the pattern: https://happyberry.co.uk/free-crochet-pattern/Ladies-Cotton-Top/5057/[/quote
> 
> Thank you so much! I love KPers always willing to share!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Great thread. I have a pair of Neapolitan color socks, first toe up pair. I just cast on and knit the neck band for a Baby Flax Light cardi by Tin Can Knits. And I always have a crochet baby Afghan in the works for charity or gifting.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Dec 4, 2017)

Crocheting a stuffed toy for GD who loves Porg. Patterns are all too small, so I am winging it. I hope it looks close to this when I'm done.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> You are the busiest woman in the world! I love looking at your creations, and looking forward to seeing more!


Thankyou! Not much grass grows under my feet , so to speak! But it does take up to 5 1/2 hours to mow our lawn, lol!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I'm about 2/3 done with a bias shawl, 1/4 done a crochet Windowpane scarf, 1/4 done a washcloth and yarn and another new pattern for a washcloth ready to go...


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm currently working on a welted hat for myself.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Time to start thinking about making some blankets, toys, hats, scarves and mitts for Christmastime for our local women's shelter and nursing home.

Have a couple of lapghans on the hook at right now.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

Just finished a little sleeveless sweater for my gd and have 2 different hats on the needles. The first is a simple ribbed hat for Grandma's hat box. The second is an experiment using the star toe from socks as the start of a top down hat. I had some sock yarn that won't work for socks so I'm using it for the hat instead.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Working on the Building Blocks Shawl by Stephen West
Have over 550 stitches on my needles right now!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

bokemom said:


> Just finished a little sleeveless sweater for my gd and have 2 different hats on the needles. The first is a simple ribbed hat for Grandma's hat box. The second is an experiment using the star toe from socks as the start of a top down hat. I had some sock yarn that won't work for socks so I'm using it for the hat instead.


Is Grandma's hat box a local charity?? The sweater is cute. No little ones in our family right now, but I have a great grandma hope chest going. At the rate the two grands in their 20's are going I may have to get a 2nd one, as they are in no hurry to settle down, and that is ok with me.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Gail DSouza said:


> Working on the Building Blocks Shawl by Stephen West
> Have over 550 stitches on my needles right now!


YIKES!!!! That is a lot of stitches!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I'm currently working on a welted hat for myself.


Interesting pattern! I like it.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

I have my year long temperature blanket, a shawl, a pair of red and white striped socks, and the start of a kimono on my needles. Have to have a variety to work on as some are portable and some are not. :sm01:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I am working hard on reading a book...sitting by the fire...... lovely!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

This is what I am working on. It is a table cloth pattern that I am using to make a wedding shawl. Just switched over to the 48 inch circular. I have maybe 3 more repeats of Chart B before I do Chart C and D. There are currently 608 stitches. :sm06: Should be more than doubled by the time I am finished I think.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> This is what I am working on. It is a table cloth pattern that I am using to make a wedding shawl. Just switched over to the 48 inch circular. I have maybe 3 more repeats of Chart B before I do Chart C and D. There are currently 608 stitches. :sm06: Should be more than doubled by the time I am finished I think.


Wow, that is going to be so special. Beautiful.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Kay Knits said:
 

> I have my year long temperature blanket, a shawl, a pair of red and white striped socks, and the start of a kimono on my needles. Have to have a variety to work on as some are portable and some are not. :sm01:


I was a one project at a time girl, but I out grew it! I have a few going at once,maybe not all yarny, but some sewing ones too.
I may have to check into a temperature blanket, I like seeing them,just afraid I would get bored and miss doing a few rows, or something.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

no1girl said:


> I am working hard on reading a book...sitting by the fire...... lovely!


Oh yeah, it is winter in Australia. One of my favorite winter pass times! No fire, though.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> This is what I am working on. It is a table cloth pattern that I am using to make a wedding shawl. Just switched over to the 48 inch circular. I have maybe 3 more repeats of Chart B before I do Chart C and D. There are currently 608 stitches. :sm06: Should be more than doubled by the time I am finished I think.


Stunning!! Just amazingly beautiful!


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I am presently knitting a pair of socks for me, a small shawl for my cousin, a blanket for a friend, a rectangular shawl, and a scarf and matching hat for my nephew.
I am crocheting an Afghan.


----------



## ckmc (Jun 24, 2017)

I’m working on what right now, I’m traveling so it is small and easy. I have several socks on needles. And I’m learning short rows and wrap and turn so I can knit a top that I have the yarn for.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Wow, that is going to be so special. Beautiful.


Thank you. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Stunning!! Just amazingly beautiful!


Thank you. This one has a crochet bind off and I am not sure about that. Will need to find a crocheter in the area to help me with it.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

fortunate1 said:


> Is Grandma's hat box a local charity?? The sweater is cute. No little ones in our family right now, but I have a great grandma hope chest going. At the rate the two grands in their 20's are going I may have to get a 2nd one, as they are in no hurry to settle down, and that is ok with me.


Grandma's hat box isn't really a charity. When my oldest grandsons just started school, I drove them. By the office they had a box labeled "Grandma's hat box" I asked about it and the school said it was for winter gear for the kids who needed or forgot. So even though the boys are already in Junior high I still try to take some hats every winter.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mea said:


> I just finished this small bulky knit throw. I still need to weave in some ends but the knitting is done. I am also in the middle of a complicated cable pattern pillow...and a couple of other wips...but I need to start another project like this ASAP. I think of it as my "therapy knitting". Sometimes I Just NEED to knit and don't want to think too much!


It's beautiful!! Is there a pattern, or did you wing it?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

TexasPurl said:


> Hoping to finish this tunic up before the weekend.


Lovely colour!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mattie cat said:


> I have socks on my needles now (of course). First time using Patons Kroy yarn, think I like it. I will also be casting on my first 1898 hat for the homeless project but I have never done a provisional cast on. Can I use a long tail instead?


You can use whatever cast on pleases you. I use a crochet hook cast on and sew the 27-stitch seam. It's not invisible, but a visible seam serves as a clue to the wearer as to which is the front or back.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I'm currently working on a welted hat for myself.


Lovely!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> This is what I am working on. It is a table cloth pattern that I am using to make a wedding shawl. Just switched over to the 48 inch circular. I have maybe 3 more repeats of Chart B before I do Chart C and D. There are currently 608 stitches. :sm06: Should be more than doubled by the time I am finished I think.


Wow!! That's going to be drop-dead gorgeous!!!

Is the tablecloth pattern available online?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm half-way around the border on this blanket: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/fibonaccis-golden-rectangle---in-mitred-squares. It's a bit heavy to lug everywhere, so it gets worked on when I'm a passenger in the car or sitting in my recliner.

Slow progress on this shawl: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/dragon-scales-shawl-2. Because the yarn is slippery stuff, it's not for the car. I usually work on it while we're sitting in a shady spot at the amusement park, sometimes at home in my recliner - when my darling is either absent or asleep. Distraction from it spells disaster!

My standing-in-line knitting is another strip - light blue - for this blanket: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/golfbabas-stained-glass-afghan. There are _always_ lines to stand in! Costco, amusement park, pharmacy, etc.

There are scads of WIPs, but those three are the ones that get my attention these days.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

You are busy and generous. I have been making shawls to donate, a bout of vertigo kept me away from the needles and hook for three weeks, it thankfulness immkn my way back, have another shawl on the needles and planning another crocheted shawl.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's beautiful!! Is there a pattern, or did you wing it?


Here is a link to the pattern. I can't find the original topic, but I want to thank the KP member who posted it here a short time ago.

https://www.mamainastitch.com/easy-heirloom-knit-blanket-pattern/

I really love threads like this ????. So inspiring!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Recovering from a trip to the dentist, ouch! Finished a hat and started another one for the local school kids. Taking a small break from the blanket making frenzy, Christmas knitting in July. 5 blankets due by Christmas, Hey, I've got time, right? Oh shoot, now hubby wants one...


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm on my second Paw Patrol pup for my great granddaughter, I finished the first one yesterday. I have to buy more brown yarn since I made her quite a few animals for her farms last year. Then I need to cross stitch and ornament for our Christmas in July exchange on another board.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mea said:


> Here is a link to the pattern. I can't find the original topic, but I want to thank the KP member who posted it here a short time ago.
> 
> https://www.mamainastitch.com/easy-heirloom-knit-blanket-pattern/
> 
> I really love threads like this ????. *So inspiring!*


Thank you!

Before the internet, I usually had two or three things in-progress. In early March 2011, I went around the house writing down my WIPs. I stopped to number them, and quit looking for more; 73 _recorded_ WIPs! But it's all fun.


----------



## grandmatky (Mar 12, 2011)

Augustgran said:


> here is the pic of the pattern I bought from etsy


I just loved these hats! I would make them for my daughter to wear, she was born Oct. 1970. So in the spring and sometimes in the summer I would put this hats on her especially when we would be at the beach. When DD had her daughter in 2007, she asked me to find or make these hats for her daughter too. They are such sweet hats.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

bokemom said:


> Grandma's hat box isn't really a charity. When my oldest grandsons just started school, I drove them. By the office they had a box labeled "Grandma's hat box" I asked about it and the school said it was for winter gear for the kids who needed or forgot. So even though the boys are already in Junior high I still try to take some hats every winter.


OHHHH! I love that! What a wonderful person you are! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Shout out to JJ and books! JJ you are a machine! 73, WIPS, my goodness girl! 

Books,breath child, breath!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Liz, sent ya a long PM,it has been to long woman! You need to come around more often!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

MaryCarter said:


> I made a pact with myself to only have one project on the go at any given time, BUT I currently have two blankets, a pair of socks, and a window cat on my needles, plus I am getting everything ready to start hand sewing a huge flower garden quilt....17,500 tiny hexagons.


Tell me that was a typo! 17,500 hexagons? How small are they and did you make them all? Is this a quilt for yourself.
Sorry for all the questions but I just can't get my head around this.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

A shawl - Being Parallel by Jen Zeyen - and, as always socks.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

bokemom said:


> Just finished a little sleeveless sweater for my gd and have 2 different hats on the needles. The first is a simple ribbed hat for Grandma's hat box. The second is an experiment using the star toe from socks as the start of a top down hat. I had some sock yarn that won't work for socks so I'm using it for the hat instead.


Those are lovely!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> This is what I am working on. It is a table cloth pattern that I am using to make a wedding shawl. Just switched over to the 48 inch circular. I have maybe 3 more repeats of Chart B before I do Chart C and D. There are currently 608 stitches. :sm06: Should be more than doubled by the time I am finished I think.


That is a fabulous piece!


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Fingerless mittens in Port Power colours for a friend. And of course socks for my husband as I have had a new delivery from Loveknitting in England!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> I think it is nice to hear what everyone is doing, whether it is knit, crochet or other craft.
> It gives us ideas, and inspiration.
> 
> I just finished a boho bag, have a second owl cowl on the needles.
> ...


At the moment I'm knitting a cushion for my 12 yo niece. She requested rainbow colours and bobbles to add to the funky look of her new bedroom. I'm doing each side of the cushion in different shades, so she can suit her mood.
The top which I've been knitting for myself, and the cabled cushion for our home, have been put aside for this 'really important' project, lol.
__


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm working on knitting a jacket for myself it seems never ending because I didn't read the pattern right so have had to frog a couple of times 
Happy knitting to all kp'ers


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

Aunty M said:


> At the moment I'm knitting a cushion for my 12 yo niece. She requested rainbow colours and bobbles to add to the funky look of her new bedroom. I'm doing each side of the cushion in different shades, so she can suit her mood.
> The top which I've been knitting for myself, and the cabled cushion for our home, have been put aside for this 'really important' project, lol.
> __


That is lovely, could you say what the yarn is? I love the way it worked up.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

Arizona afghan is just about 1/2 done...


----------



## cabot (Jul 13, 2017)

I made these nesting bowls and matching balls. I'm going to do it again because I need to use an invisible join to make the bowls look better at the top. I love this pattern because it can be used for multiple years.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm knitting a baby blanket for a friend from my dog park. I bought some Malabar, a cotton/silk blend, and I was going to make a sweater for myself but I didn't have quite enough and it's been discontinued.


----------



## EPC1 (Apr 25, 2017)

I have a chemo cap and a baby blanket, both for donation, both in the 75% finished stage. The blanket is my mindless watching tv knit.

I'm on section 2 of the https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/local-yarn-shawl.

I just got some lovely, locally dyed merino/silk and am planning on casting on https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reyna this weekend.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Starting anotherPapillon shawl. Taking the easier route by using dyed long stripe yarn instead of 6 different colours. Fewer ends to sew in!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> I think it is nice to hear what everyone is doing, whether it is knit, crochet or other craft.
> It gives us ideas, and inspiration.
> 
> I just finished a boho bag, have a second owl cowl on the needles.
> ...


Socks for me. Green with a falling leaf lace pattern down the front and back.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I am working on a crochet continuous square to make a knee rug, a jumper for me in knitting, a quilt (sewn), and now my daughter wants two macramé hangers for the grandchildren.

Di


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm doing the Red Heart collared shawl with a multicolored King Cole bulky yarn. I don't much like the yarn colors and don't like working with size 13 needles and mostly I'm much too preoccupied with house search. Yesterday I dropped 3 stitches on a long row of garter stitch - blame the World Cup.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I am knitting a scarf for my sister in law. I am also knitting a mystery cable scarf with cotton yarn for my self..


----------



## Paintpuddle (Jun 25, 2014)

Lolol. What an appropriate topic, as I sit here trying to decide what project to do next. I just finished my Mom’s shawl (deep forest on ravelry) and a little vest by Joji Locatelli for my grandson. Today being Thursday, it’s knitting circle at my LYS, so I need to find something quick to get onto my needles. Maybe a pair of socks or a scarf.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I am working on blankets for my 8 grands for Christmas. I am 1/2 way there. WooHooo!!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have just finished another baby sweater for a co worker expecting a baby girl in October. Now I'm working on washcloths to put in Christmas baskets with some goat milk soap and lotion.


----------



## JDavid1759 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm knitting a lacey wedding wrap for my future daughter in law. Their wedding is the end of August.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm working on a Clover Earflap Hat for my new granddaughter.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/clover-earflap-hat


----------



## nattysnana (Jul 6, 2013)

A sweater for myself. Pink cardigan, nothing fancy.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Just finished 2 shawls, one for me jeans blue yarn from Ice, 1 for friend's birthday in aug. Wine color, Icecyarn, 3 pts socks on NEEDLES!!! Started a cardigan for gs, Ice yarn, green with accent of a sock yarn intertwined, for striped effect at bottom. Will post later am on my dh iPad.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

I've completed several items during my summer break! I also started Rhilea by Suvi Simola to take on vacation.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rhilea. I have to get my knitting in before I go back to work and I'm loving every minute of it.


----------



## nutcracker1 (Jan 21, 2017)

I just finished a broken rib scarf. It felt as though it took forever. I gave it to the person who has been feeding my cat during my recent travels. I have now started an afghan from my Weekend Afghans book. It is made up of 48 modified-granny squares. So far I have finished 3 squares.


----------



## HOVE (May 6, 2016)

Sweater for greatgrandson, aphgan for sister, and king size quilt with my new sewing machine. Diane


----------



## BettyJ591 (Nov 28, 2011)

Doing a CAL with yarnsperation using Bernat pop only on week 1 of 9. So far so good.


----------



## dmarick (Jun 23, 2014)

I am working on two twin sized quilts for my two granddaughters who are off to college in the fall. Also, I just bought some fabric to make a tree skirt for me! Hope everyone is having a great Thursday morning!


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

mea said:


> I just finished this small bulky knit throw. I still need to weave in some ends but the knitting is done. I am also in the middle of a complicated cable pattern pillow...and a couple of other wips...but I need to start another project like this ASAP. I think of it as my "therapy knitting". Sometimes I Just NEED to knit and don't want to think too much!


Your throw is beautiful!


----------



## dunoban76 (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a Christmas stocking, legwarmers and a lap blanket on needles at present.


----------



## GranMaLin (Jan 28, 2018)

Am working on a MockingCable Shawl that I keep having to frog as I find I'm not making the cables in the cable row!!


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

Knitting a shawl for my cousin in the Philippines
Using RH It's a Wrap yarn in three tones of blue (I separated each color into a ball so have three colors at one time)
And am redoing a panel afghan that was crochet(never assembled) but changed to knitting in the bamboo stitch.


----------



## Susie's (Aug 5, 2014)

Just finished coasters, three patterns, four in a set. Baby bibs. Now working on American Girl doll clothes. Have a baby sweater on the needles.


----------



## Rosemary Bradford (Jun 23, 2016)

A whimsical potato chip scarf & set of 4 coasters ...


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

I’m crocheting a baby blanket. I’m so used to knitting scarfs and kids hat so I’m realizing a blanket takes longer.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

While in NY I’m knitting/crocheting for homeless people, school children and chemo hats .
Last 2 weeks work


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

A Dale pattern baby hat, final project for my Fair entries this year. I will be so relieved when I can go back to no deadline knitting.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I recently finished a baby afghan for a young couple in Illinois and now I am making some wash cloths for them. I get to deliver them in person in Oct. The baby is not due until Dec.


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

My WIP is a baby blanket for a friend, a sweater for my DD. I switch from one to the other. I have enjoyed looking at everyones pictures. Amazing work from all of you.


----------



## citykat66 (Apr 15, 2017)

A wedding Afghan for my granddaughter, a sweater for my great-granddaughter, a vest for my son, and The Crochet Crowd summer CAL.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mea said:


> I just finished this small bulky knit throw. I still need to weave in some ends but the knitting is done. I am also in the middle of a complicated cable pattern pillow...and a couple of other wips...but I need to start another project like this ASAP. I think of it as my "therapy knitting". Sometimes I Just NEED to knit and don't want to think too much!


Very nice throw.


----------



## ikoijk (Mar 4, 2018)

I have 5 things going. A vintage jumper pattern that I got from Etsy. Using a different gauge and upsizing it from the 1950’s sizes. Have 2 White Lies patterns almost done: The Zelda and the China Doll Tee which needs the beading done on it yet. Also have another sideways knit top about half done. Working on finishing all WIPS before I get carried away with a new pattern. 

Absolutely love this forum. Read it every day.


----------



## pshaw771 (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm working on the Novel-T KAL.


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

3 to finish: Hallik shawl by Steven West, cardigan for DH, and socks (always on my needles).


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> I have my year long temperature blanket, a shawl, a pair of red and white striped socks, and the start of a kimono on my needles. Have to have a variety to work on as some are portable and some are not. :sm01:


I cannot wait to see your kimono Kay. I purchased the same pattern.


----------



## mrsgrubb (Mar 20, 2012)

Working on a couple of prayer shawls for friends dealing with grief and cancer. Always have cocoons on the needles for new moms. Of course many other WIPs that need finishing.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I posted this before but I think I messed up when I tried to send it. I am working on "EVA" A Houndstooth Sweater Dress Set, a Jacknitss Design by Jacqueline Gibb. Its for an 18" doll.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a lovely vintage afghan on my hook. I want a vintage color for the body of the afghan and trying to decide what color. I have many of the dots complete. The pattern is Forget Me Not Dots by Sandra Paul.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Oops


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm knitting a mermaid tail blanket for one of my nieces. Working on the fin, won't be long now


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

good idea!


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/22377329369053602/
 vintage yarn charts colors


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Finished my 25 hats for Operation Gratitude--box sent about 3 weeks ago. Also a sweater/headband a baby girl due in October; Knitting the last 3 of 20 scarves for Operation North State, organization that cares for veterans in NC; have yarn ready for the needles to begin making chemo hats for women with breast cancer--have been doing this since 10/14 for a nearby hospital; 1 child hat as a gift; in the future, 24 red preemie hats for the American Heart Assoc. to be distributed in Feb.

Of course, not all projects simultaneously!! Just preparation for each one--and sometimes, I do have two projects going at the same time! Best wishes to all who are doing crafts for gifts, charity or for personal use! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I have a lovely vintage afghan on my hook. I want a vintage color for the body of the afghan and trying to decide what color. I have many of the dots complete. The pattern is Forget Me Not Dots by Sandra Paul.


This afghan is absolutely gorgeous!! Who will be the lucky recipient!!??


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

You are so right. It is nice to know what we are working on. I am crocheting a pillow and starting back to weaving.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG! The afghan is beyond stunning. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I am knitting a fashion cardigan for my 9 year old GD. Back to school will be here in no time at all.


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

Augustgran said:


> I am just going to start sewing some rompers, sunsuits and hats for my littlest grand, she is going to be one soon.
> here is a pic of the hat (pattern)
> I am using patterns from the 30s and 40s


No picture


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I am working on a poncho, which is just plain knit with a lace panel in the front for my daughter, a workday scarf for my sister which is pretty much done...just need to weave in the ends, a cotton seed stitch top for me, and a cowl with jumping cats around the border just because it is fun.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

me too socks and then a sweater to finish.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> This afghan is absolutely gorgeous!! Who will be the lucky recipient!!??


Me! I am making it for my lake house. I am using Hobby Lobby I Love This Cotton. I am having trouble finding a vintage green color.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have socks to finish(today I hope) and socks to cast on for my SiL for her BD and a sweater to finish.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you for this topic. I can't believe the number and variety of projects our members make. I just completed toddler and baby socks. Finishing up a boho purse. Love the heirloom blanket.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

Working on a summer top. Finished the back then half of the front when I realized that I didn't have enough yarn to finish. Fortunately, I have a couple of the same yarn in white so the front will be knit with two row stripes.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Working on a Flax sweater using Pound of Love in Oxford Gray. Maybe it's just the color, but the yarn has the feel of Red Heart. Hopefully a run through the washer and dryer will cure that. I'm surprised Lion Brand markets it as baby yarn.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I am working on my second gift pack of dishcloths and a scrubbie. Here is the first pack that I have already made.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

So beautiful!!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

had to read that one twice! ha-ha.



janallynbob said:


> Happiness, forgiveness, and grace, not always easy tho
> 
> Janallyn


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

I just finished 4 crocheted baskets for my adult children for Christmas presents. Right now I'm struggling through the Fairy Leaves dress from Yarnspirations Design Studio (can be found on Ravelry) for my newest g-baby who is not even 6 months old, but I'm making it in the 18 month size. I'm also studying for a New York state promotional exam coming up next week.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I’m between projects— and going crazy till I find some knitting to do. Meanwhile, so many cuts and scrapes on my hands it’s probably just as well. I’ve been pruning and gardening and picking raspberries!


----------



## bonnie57 (Aug 27, 2016)

Finishing a cross stitch sampler for my best friend. Just name, DOB and weight to add then mount it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Augustgran said:


> here is the pic of the pattern I bought from etsy


Vintage! My dream. Very cool!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I have been working on a mindless blanket for 3 years. It is the best item for my Friday knitting group where talking never ceases.


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Me! I am making it for my lake house. I am using Hobby Lobby I Love This Cotton. I am having trouble finding a vintage green color.


Can you overdye a color that is close? I am thinking coffee stained over a sea foam green or grape Kool aid will dull a green down. I have just started crocheting. Still prefer knitting as crochet takes too much brain power still. Who knew how many stitches you have to count???


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been knitting lap robes for our wounded warriors. Up to 7 so far this year.


----------



## Scotty8 (Aug 7, 2012)

Using stash yarn for these: Be Mine Shawl with Caron Simply Soft in Off White, Victorian Rose, Grey Heather and Dark Country Blue for me, Amsterdam Lace Scarf with Universal Cotton Supreme in Daiquiri for me, Lazy River Scarf with Bernat Super Value in Taupe Heather for donation, and Cul-de-Sac Scarf with leftovers for donation (all are on Ravelry). This doesn’t count the stuff in time out.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

bokemom said:


> That is lovely, could you say what the yarn is? I love the way it worked up.


Thank you so much. It's from Bendigo Woollen Mills here in Australia - 100% wool, this yarn is called Bloom, and the colour is Rust. I'm knitting the second side in Bloom, Rainbow.


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Joined Crochet Along for a Cause. Someone had posted a link on KP. Crocheting one hat a week to donate to cancer patients. https://pin.it/hv35yu55jxydw5 Also crocheting a sunhat for me.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

A knit shawl for my daughter from the Alice Starmore Aran Knitting book.


----------



## HornbyGal (Apr 10, 2018)

Lots of things for my new granddaughter. Fitted flannelette crib sheets (for later) and for now making the remnants into receiving blankets/swaddling cloths and small wipes by serging all edges. Also knitting a sweater.,hat, and matching touque for day. I finished these over the knee booties and they loved them. Sorry can't find the way to attach a photo cause I'm on my phone.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Wow!! That's going to be drop-dead gorgeous!!!
> 
> Is the tablecloth pattern available online?


Thanks!

The pattern comes from the book "First Book of Modern Lace Knitting" by Marianne Kinzel. I bought my copy through Thrify Books. The pattern is called "Springtime". It comes in two sizes, but it up to the knitter how many times they want to knit Chart B.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

berigora said:


> That is a fabulous piece!


Thanks. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> At the moment I'm knitting a cushion for my 12 yo niece. She requested rainbow colours and bobbles to add to the funky look of her new bedroom. I'm doing each side of the cushion in different shades, so she can suit her mood.
> The top which I've been knitting for myself, and the cabled cushion for our home, have been put aside for this 'really important' project, lol.
> __


Beautiful!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I am working on the YinYang cat socks. I am at the point of starting the graph. It was hell finding black yarn.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I've read all your posts and I am jealous, for some reason I can't pick up my knitting needles in the last two weeks. I hope this passes soon.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

asty said:


> I've completed several items during my summer break! I also started Rhilea by Suvi Simola to take on vacation.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rhilea. I have to get my knitting in before I go back to work and I'm loving every minute of it.


Fabulous finishes!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Pat lamb said:


> While in NY I'm knitting/crocheting for homeless people, school children and chemo hats .
> Last 2 weeks work


Very nice!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lilyan said:


> I am working on a poncho, which is just plain knit with a lace panel in the front for my daughter, a workday scarf for my sister which is pretty much done...just need to weave in the ends, a cotton seed stitch top for me, and a cowl with jumping cats around the border just because it is fun.


Very nice! I recently started the Workday Scarf to have something easy when taking a break from the wedding shawl.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

I am finishing up two pink cowls for summer visitors from Canada. I'll send their Christmas presents home with them. 

Otherwise, I am still working on my WIP's and very pleased with the dent I am making in them even though I stopped to knit some wash cloths for my brothers. After the cowls, I will pick up a double knit scarf which is about 3/4 done. It's my first double knit effort and I have learned many ways to improve my skills for the next one. 

On the sewing front, I am also working along on WIP's. I have a nine patch, snowball and square quilt laid out on the floor, while I sew the finishing blocks for each. The three are simple, but I am enjoying finishing projects and reducing my stash.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am FINALLY starting the temperature scarf !!
Mine will have diff colors, but I will use the same charts.

This is my inspiration ! I AM SO EXCITED !!!!
http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2018/2/26/682615-rrative_and_excel_file_pdf.pdf


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gawatoc said:


> A shawl - Being Parallel by Jen Zeyen - and, as always socks.


Oh dear!!! I think I'm in love with that pattern!!! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/being-parallel. I do _not_ buy patterns, but I think I'll have to make an exception for this one.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Katsch said:


> I have a lovely vintage afghan on my hook. I want a vintage color for the body of the afghan and trying to decide what color. I have many of the dots complete. The pattern is Forget Me Not Dots by Sandra Paul.


Love your afghan! ❤ Thanks for pattern info.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I am marching a crocheted elephant border around a c2c. Have two sides left to do. I am working on a pair of socks, about a half inch past the heel turn toe up. Have a pair of impulse KAL mittens and am making a seemingly endless supply of indoor snowballs for a gift. Another c2c, sweater and shrug are patiently waiting for attention.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

The Lion Brand boyfriend sweater with my Scarfie yarn. Really enjoying this yarn.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Katsch said:


> I have a lovely vintage afghan on my hook. I want a vintage color for the body of the afghan and trying to decide what color. I have many of the dots complete. The pattern is Forget Me Not Dots by Sandra Paul.


My, that will be beautiful.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Rosemary Bradford said:


> A whimsical potato chip scarf & set of 4 coasters ...


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pshaw771 said:


> I'm working on the Novel-T KAL.


Welcome to Knitting Paradise!!

That looks like an interesting KAL: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/novel-t


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I think it is nice to hear what everyone is doing, whether it is knit, crochet or other craft.
> It gives us ideas, and inspiration.
> 
> I just finished a boho bag, have a second owl cowl on the needles.
> ...


I'm working on reviving my knitting mojo, which collapsed a couple of years ago in the face of multiple stressors. Perhaps a small, otherwise uninhabited tropical island? I could take my dogs and my personal, at home yarn store with me ;~).


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

As shawal in Caron cakes red velvet. So far very pretty.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I have a lovely vintage afghan on my hook. I want a vintage color for the body of the afghan and trying to decide what color. I have many of the dots complete. The pattern is Forget Me Not Dots by Sandra Paul.


Oh! That's lovely!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The pattern comes from the book "First Book of Modern Lace Knitting" by Marianne Kinzel. I bought my copy through Thrify Books. The pattern is called "Springtime". It comes in two sizes, but it up to the knitter how many times they want to knit Chart B.


Whoopee!! I have that book!! I need to go downstairs to process laundry; I'll fetch the book while I'm down there. (Basement has both laundry area and wool room.) Thank you so much!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I'm working on reviving my knitting mojo, which collapsed a couple of years ago in the face of multiple stressors. Perhaps a small, otherwise uninhabited tropical island? I could take my dogs and my personal, at home yarn store with me ;~).


Were there internet access, I'd ask to join you there. It better not be too small or too tropical an island. Too small = no room for my stash. Too tropical = hands too sweaty to play with yarn. :sm15:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Whoopee!! I have that book!! I need to go downstairs to process laundry; I'll fetch the book while I'm down there. (Basement has both laundry area and wool room.) Thank you so much!!


Why do I picture every room in your home as a wool room?


----------



## essiemae (Oct 12, 2016)

A crocheted dog mat for a friend to match the owner's afghan I already made; a knitted muff with matching scarf for a friend's Sept. birthday; small Christmas trees both knit and crochet to go on Christmas packages, Christmas dish clothes to go in the candy and cookie basket I do each year for the staff at my doctor's office. Do different things at different times and days depending on my workload (work at home) and mood.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Julianna P said:


> Can you overdye a color that is close? I am thinking coffee stained over a sea foam green or grape Kool aid will dull a green down. I have just started crocheting. Still prefer knitting as crochet takes too much brain power still. Who knew how many stitches you have to count???


I hadn't thought of that, but something to consider. Thanks.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

A little sweater of my own design. Patterns incorporated from the Japanese Stitch Bible. Cascade yarn


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Jay Dee said:


> Love your afghan! ❤ Thanks for pattern info.


Your're welcome.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

In montana staying with daughter, and playing with grandkids. While I am here, I am just finishing up a large floor pillow, my grand daughter flops and lays on. But the cover is denim, 36 inches by 36 inches, and 6 inches high, with white piping around top and bottom. Ugh, almost finished, won't do one of these again. Cover of course has to be removable for washing. It is adorable, but my sore fingers! Daughters chocolate lab passed in Jan. And unbeknownst to me she had saved all his hair and sent it off to be spun into lace yarn, so granny can knit it into a shawl for her to wear! The yarn is very prickly and delicate, sigh but I am mixing it with a lace weight silk blend yarn. This I have to take home and work on in my own chair , with quiet concentration! Hehehe


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Why do I picture every room in your home as a wool room?


Haha


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The pattern comes from the book "First Book of Modern Lace Knitting" by Marianne Kinzel. I bought my copy through Thrify Books. The pattern is called "Springtime". It comes in two sizes, but it up to the knitter how many times they want to knit Chart B.


Oh yay! I have that book too (but still am not ready to try anything!). I look forward to seeing your finished shawl. It looks amazing already!

...I just noticed this dedication at the beginning of the book. Isn't that lovely?!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> I am marching a crocheted elephant border around a c2c. Have two sides left to do. I am working on a pair of socks, about a half inch past the heel turn toe up. Have a pair of impulse KAL mittens and am making a seemingly endless supply of indoor snowballs for a gift. Another c2c, sweater and shrug are patiently waiting for attention.


OH PLEASE let me know how the elephant border comes out. I want to make a baby blanket for my Great Granny hope chest and do an elephant set: blanket, lovely/stuffed elephant.
Please post a pic !!! c2c is my go to !


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Knitting one of Dee O’Keefe’s patterns in pink Juniper Moon Findley.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Knitting a doggy blankie for "Lilly"...an English Bulldog puppy!! Already had made one for her older sister "Lulu"....HUGS...GG


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm just finishing up an aran sweater for my great grandson. Then I'm putting my knitting needles away and forcing myself to get back to a cross-stitch Christmas stocking I started in January. I'm bound, bent and determined to finish it!!!


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

pattibe said:


> A little sweater of my own design. Patterns incorporated from the Japanese Stitch Bible. Cascade yarn


OMG!!!! That stitch pattern is gorgeous!!! What a beautiful sweater that will be!


----------



## fontmomma (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm still loom knitting so I can use up my scrap stash. I have a box full and need to find a home for them.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Were there internet access, I'd ask to join you there. It better not be too small or too tropical an island. Too small = no room for my stash. Too tropical = hands too sweaty to play with yarn. :sm15:


How could I have overlooked internet access!! Perhaps we could both make nominations and vote on the final choice?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

SQM said:


> Why do I picture every room in your home as a wool room?


Um, I suspect that's my house you're thinking of (blush).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

pattibe said:


> A little sweater of my own design. Patterns incorporated from the Japanese Stitch Bible. Cascade yarn


That's a very nice little sweater.

I still have fond memories of Long Beach. My son was born near there in Bixby Knolls Hospital, which I understand no longer exists, almost 61 years ago.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

A friend made a cowl for me. She did it in half double crochet and used wool and silk yarn in a silver grey. It wasn't too exciting. So I did single crochet around both edges, crocheted four different good sized flowers which I tacked on all over to keep them from sagging and sticking out, and then embroidered stems and leaves going around the cowl and connecting the flowers, all in a cream colored wool. Well, this left the back looking not exactly the best, so now I am knitting a backing using a lightweight lighter grey wool yarn. It's going to be artsy fartsy when it's finished but oh my I never expected to put so much work into a cowl.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I need to get some small gifts made for my three team mates on my bowling team before Christmas. I think I am going to make mug cozies and put them on a mug, fill the mug with candy and then wrap each mug in cellophane. I have a set of all white mugs that I have never used, so I will be using them. I don't know whether I want to make the cozies in a Christmas pattern or just a general pattern that they can use all year round. I am leaning towards the latter.

My gift for my SIL and BIL this year will be a basket filled with a bottle of wine and wine accessories. I found two different wine bottle stoppers and am going to make some wine glass tags. I haven't figured out how I am going to make them yet. The tags I am talking about are the kind that go on the stem part of the wine glass so each person at a gathering can identify their wine glass if they happen to set it down. I have a lot of beads, so I want to fancy them up using some of my beads. I need to figure out how to attach the tags to the wine glasses. If anyone here has any information that can help me, it will be very much appreciated.

What I am currently working on is getting all my supplies organized. I have a lot of stored craft stuff to get organized, so this is a monumental task for me. I have gotten a start at it, but I really need to get going on getting it done so I can get the Christmas gifts made. 

I would appreciate any ideas that people have for making the wine glass tags. I don't want the kind that you have to write a name on. I just want to make a variety of fancy tags to fit on the stem piece of a wine glass.

Since I will be filling the basket just before gifting it, I am going to add some fancy crackers and cheese to go with the wine.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I have been asked for several white baby blankets and 2 grey... I've just started the second half of my latest blanket this one feels so light and airy 
I've just started a black beanie for my hubby and almost finished a baby jumper and hat


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

#10 of 13 blankets I've been making over the years for our grandchildren. They pick the colors, I print a design on the computer, they approve it. Then I do the math and knit! This time the colors are lime green, forest green, and black. For my 11-year old grandson. I love knitting these, and they seem to love them.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh so many beautiful items, I love looking through what everyone is making...once again I've saved many items to my very long list ????


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

mea said:


> I just finished this small bulky knit throw. I still need to weave in some ends but the knitting is done. I am also in the middle of a complicated cable pattern pillow...and a couple of other wips...but I need to start another project like this ASAP. I think of it as my "therapy knitting". Sometimes I Just NEED to knit and don't want to think too much!


I like this. 
Knitting is my therapy also. 
I have several WIPs going: Slippers, a lovey, a pair of booties and a throw that my friend's sister was working on before she died.


----------



## Wadaknox (Jan 2, 2016)

I have a pair of socks on the needle, a vest one third done in crochet, two quilts ready for binding and hemming. My go project is the hat when I need a break.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Started the alphabet for wash/dish cloths, up to J now, after the 21 Fishie Washcloths I did. I have been bad about doing my wips first, 4-1, but I promised myself to catch up on those. All are likely going to Market. The State of Montana cloths sell well to people sending gifts out of State.
> My list goes pretty long, line felted bags, crochet pull ties for soap bags, sew seams on some teapot copies, put faces on Santa mittens, stiffen 35 crocheted decos and buttons on three more baby sweaters. That will catch me up on the wips for awhile. Will post them when I get them done.


You are busy neighbor ! 
Look forward to pics. 
:sm24:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Whew!!! I am sorry I can't answer each post personally,but believe me you are a great group of knitters, crochet and other crafty artists! 
Thanks for sharing and sharing the fun things you are doing.
I love this!


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Wendy Phillips' little angels and lavender dolls, for a Christmas bazaar at my friend's church in November.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I'm currently working on a welted hat for myself.


Love the looks of that. Looks soft.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Evie RM said:


> I need to get some small gifts made for my three team mates on my bowling team before Christmas. I think I am going to make mug cozies and put them on a mug, fill the mug with candy and then wrap each mug in cellophane. I have a set of all white mugs that I have never used, so I will be using them. I don't know whether I want to make the cozies in a Christmas pattern or just a general pattern that they can use all year round. I am leaning towards the latter.
> 
> My gift for my SIL and BIL this year will be a basket filled with a bottle of wine and wine accessories. I found two different wine bottle stoppers and am going to make some wine glass tags. I haven't figured out how I am going to make them yet. The tags I am talking about are the kind that go on the stem part of the wine glass so each person at a gathering can identify their wine glass if they happen to set it down. I have a lot of beads, so I want to fancy them up using some of my beads. I need to figure out how to attach the tags to the wine glasses. If anyone here has any information that can help me, it will be very much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Do you mean the part to slip on the stem of the glass?? If so, I would look into bead stores, I found some cute little things like notebook rings at one,not to long ago..
Or they may have other things that open and close that would fit around the stem..my only thought.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> This is what I am working on. It is a table cloth pattern that I am using to make a wedding shawl. Just switched over to the 48 inch circular. I have maybe 3 more repeats of Chart B before I do Chart C and D. There are currently 608 stitches. :sm06: Should be more than doubled by the time I am finished I think.


Wow! It's going to be absolutely beautiful. Please post pic.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

run4fittness said:


> This is what I am working on. It is a table cloth pattern that I am using to make a wedding shawl. Just switched over to the 48 inch circular. I have maybe 3 more repeats of Chart B before I do Chart C and D. There are currently 608 stitches. :sm06: Should be more than doubled by the time I am finished I think.


Oh my stunning stunning work...please keep us all updated ????????


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I need to get some small gifts made for my three team mates on my bowling team before Christmas. I think I am going to make mug cozies and put them on a mug, fill the mug with candy and then wrap each mug in cellophane. I have a set of all white mugs that I have never used, so I will be using them. I don't know whether I want to make the cozies in a Christmas pattern or just a general pattern that they can use all year round. I am leaning towards the latter.
> 
> My gift for my SIL and BIL this year will be a basket filled with a bottle of wine and wine accessories. I found two different wine bottle stoppers and am going to make some wine glass tags. I haven't figured out how I am going to make them yet. The tags I am talking about are the kind that go on the stem part of the wine glass so each person at a gathering can identify their wine glass if they happen to set it down. I have a lot of beads, so I want to fancy them up using some of my beads. I need to figure out how to attach the tags to the wine glasses. If anyone here has any information that can help me, it will be very much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi Evie! I love your ideas and your post reminded me that I need to get serious about figuring out what I want to do this year for homemade Christmas gifts.

Re the wine tags, have you done a search on Pinterest for "wine charms?" I just did and there seems to be several options re attaching them. Many seem to use these jewelry findings. Maybe that's an option or starting point for you too depending on what you're planning?

I am in the "organize craftroom" stage of my Christmas planning. ...been there since Valentine's Day ????


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

mea said:


> Hi Evie! I love your ideas and your post reminded me that I need to get serious about figuring out what I want to do this year for homemade Christmas gifts.
> 
> Re the wine tags, have you done a search on Pinterest for "wine charms?" I just did and there seems to be several options re attaching them. Many seem to use these jewelry findings. Maybe that's an option or starting point for you too depending on what you're planning?
> 
> I am in the "organize craftroom" stage of my Christmas planning. ...been there since Valentine's Day ????


Yes!! That is what I was talking about! You must be a genius, because I am :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pattibe said:


> A little sweater of my own design. Patterns incorporated from the Japanese Stitch Bible. Cascade yarn


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Why do I picture every room in your home as a wool room?


Well, there is nothing yarny in the garage, the kitchen, or our bedroom ... The other rooms all have at least one project in them, including the bathrooms; some simple projects take _forever_ since they only get worked on while I'm sitting on the throne.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nanamel14 said:


> I have been asked for several white baby blankets and 2 grey... I've just started the second half of my latest blanket this one feels so light and airy
> I've just started a black beanie for my hubby and almost finished a baby jumper and hat


That blanket looks awesome!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> #10 of 13 blankets I've been making over the years for our grandchildren. They pick the colors, I print a design on the computer, they approve it. Then I do the math and knit! This time the colors are lime green, forest green, and black. For my 11-year old grandson. *I love knitting these, and they seem to love them.*


That's what it's all about!!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Love the looks of that. Looks soft.


Thankyou... It's 50/50 wool/acrylic and yes, it is soft... Pretty sure I got it from a charity shop for pennies.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Do you mean the part to slip on the stem of the glass?? If so, I would look into bead stores, I found some cute little things like notebook rings at one,not to long ago..
> Or they may have other things that open and close that would fit around the stem..my only thought.


I think notebook rings would be too big. I haven't checked any of the craft stores yet, so I definitely have to do that. I thought of maybe using that gold elastic type cord that would stretch out to go over the base at the bottom of the glass and then go back to a size that won't slip off. I think I have a roll of that somewhere in my supply of "stuff." I have a couple of those chains that look like a string of little beads and then you hook them together at the ends. It is hard to explain what I mean, but I think they would work. I only have two of them, so not enough for my gift basket as I would like to make a set of at least six or maybe eight. I will definitely have to check Hobby Lobby or JoAnns to see if they have something i could use.

Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Whoopee!! I have that book!! I need to go downstairs to process laundry; I'll fetch the book while I'm down there. (Basement has both laundry area and wool room.) Thank you so much!!


You are most welcome, Jessica-Jean! Enjoy working on it. :sm11:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

pattibe said:


> A little sweater of my own design. Patterns incorporated from the Japanese Stitch Bible. Cascade yarn


Stunning project!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Mmm.... I have the second sock of a pair of patterned toe up socks on the needles, a dead fish hat, a red cardigan to donate to a homeless shelter and a corner to corner knee rug for in my caravan. That’s all I’m owning up to.....I’m sure there are a couple more in my stash cupboard that may never see the light of day again. Jen.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

mea said:


> Oh yay! I have that book too (but still am not ready to try anything!). I look forward to seeing your finished shawl. It looks amazing already!
> 
> ...I just noticed this dedication at the beginning of the book. Isn't that lovely?!


I noticed that also.

Go ahead and try something. I am wondering what I can use out of there for the next wedding shawl. Who really cares if the pattern starts out for a table cloth? Still looks great as a shawl!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> OH PLEASE let me know how the elephant border comes out. I want to make a baby blanket for my Great Granny hope chest and do an elephant set: blanket, lovely/stuffed elephant.
> Please post a pic !!! c2c is my go to !


Here is my Ravelry page. I updated the photos. I have put the video link in my "notes" for the c2c in round and the elephant border. I don't know if you will be able to tell from my photos, but this elephant pattern has ears on both sides.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/mrsmurdog/blanket-for-new-grandniece

It is a 10 stitch elephant pattern, but I had to put two more stitches between to get them to straighten out. I could probably have gone with 14 and they would have looked a bit less like a ruffle. But, since it is for a girl, ruffley elephants it is!

If this doesn't work for you, send me a pm and I will email the photos and links direct.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Cookie1955 said:


> I'm just finishing up an aran sweater for my great grandson. Then I'm putting my knitting needles away and forcing myself to get back to a cross-stitch Christmas stocking I started in January. I'm bound, bent and determined to finish it!!!


I know the feeling! Good luck with it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> #10 of 13 blankets I've been making over the years for our grandchildren. They pick the colors, I print a design on the computer, they approve it. Then I do the math and knit! This time the colors are lime green, forest green, and black. For my 11-year old grandson. I love knitting these, and they seem to love them.


Wow! Definitely a labor of love. :sm24:


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I am knitting a peg (clothespin)bag. The pattern called for oddments of yarn but I had Lily Sugar n' Cream (color Barnboard) that
I wanted to use up and it is going well. I am using Size 8 needles. I didn't have a wooden hanger but I bought a set of two pant
hangers and cast off stitches for the right size opening for the hanger top. I will put it in my closet to store hand knit socks and
ease up on drawer space.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Wow! It's going to be absolutely beautiful. Please post pic.


Thank you!

And I will, but it will probably not be for a few months. Almost too warm right now to be working with a lap full of wool.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nanamel14 said:


> Oh my stunning stunning work...please keep us all updated ????????


Thanks! Will do. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> Mmm.... I have the second sock of a pair of patterned toe up socks on the needles, a dead fish hat, a red cardigan to donate to a homeless shelter and a corner to corner knee rug for in my caravan. That's all I'm owning up to.....I'm sure there are a couple more in my stash cupboard that may never see the light of day again. Jen.


Great colors, especially on the sock!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

mea said:


> Hi Evie! I love your ideas and your post reminded me that I need to get serious about figuring out what I want to do this year for homemade Christmas gifts.
> 
> Re the wine tags, have you done a search on Pinterest for "wine charms?" I just did and there seems to be several options re attaching them. Many seem to use these jewelry findings. Maybe that's an option or starting point for you too depending on what you're planning?
> 
> I am in the "organize craftroom" stage of my Christmas planning. ...been there since Valentine's Day ????


That bottom picture is exactly what I wanted. I have so many beads left over from when I used to make jewelry many, many years ago. I don't have what is shown in the picture, but I am sure I can find them at the craft store.

Thank you so much for posting a picture that shows exactly what I want.

Good luck with your organizing. You are so fortunate to have a craft room. I envy you. Everything I have has to be stored in my basement. I am in the processing of organizing everything into those 3-drawer plastic units to store against a wall in my basement along with my yarn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> Mmm.... I have the second sock of a pair of patterned toe up socks on the needles, a dead fish hat, a red cardigan to donate to a homeless shelter and a corner to corner knee rug for in my caravan. That's all I'm owning up to.....I'm sure there are a couple more in my stash cupboard that may never see the light of day again. Jen.


Your knee rug looks like the Excavation. Mine's languishing for more than a year now: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/excavation. I wish I'd thought to incorporate some of the eyelash/fun-fur/novelty yarns that have wandered into my stash! It looks like a great idea!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That blanket looks awesome!


Thank you kindly


----------



## saucecav (Jul 21, 2017)

Impressive! I am in knitting limbo. Worked left front of men's Irish Collar Neck Pullover - neck area with cable; but directions say to reverse instructions for right side. Makes since to me, but not my needles or yarn! Left side looks beautiful, right, not even close. I have torn out more than I care to admit, so tonight, I think I will ignore the directions and try the cable pattern in the same direction. It should be quite simple: fc3 & bc3 first row, p2, skip next st, p into front loop of next st, p skipped st (twist 2) then row three: bc3, fc3. mean while rows 4-8 are just knit and purl rows.
I thought "simple." Row 1: bc3 & fc3, Row 2:twist, Row 3:fct & bc3. "NOT!" Should not be surprised. It has been 7 pages of thought provoking, tearing out, re-writing and more thought provoking, tearing out and trying than one with a lot of patience should have to endure, But a bit of a fun challenge, as well.

Happy sewing!
Sauce'


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Your knee rug looks like the Excavation. Mine's languishing for more than a year now: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/excavation. I wish I'd thought to incorporate some of the eyelash/fun-fur/novelty yarns that have wandered into my stash! It looks like a great idea!


Thanks Jessica-Jean. I didn't know the knee rug had a name. I am doing one colour per row so that I have fringing all the way around. I checked out yours on Ravelry, very nice, lovely colours. The eyelash and other 'unusual' textured yarns give the rug a funky look which I love. Jen.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Great colors, especially on the sock!


Thank you, I am enjoying doing a pattern on this pair of socks after knitting a plain grey pair (school uniform grey) for my partner......very boring I can tell you. The colour and the pattern are firing my interest again. Jen.


----------



## mylady (Nov 18, 2017)

im knitting some thick bed socks to wear with rubber boots this fall and im cross stitching some quilt blocks with a duck hunting theme


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Pullover sweater, size 4T. For Christmas.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am trying to finish a poncho. Also have been doing some sewing skirts and tops. Getting ready to cut out a jumper for a great granddaughter. I have acquired a sock loom I am going to play with before vacation. I am also planning to start a crochet poncho for great grand.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am trying to finish a poncho. Also have been doing some sewing skirts and tops. Getting ready to cut out a jumper for a great granddaughter. I have acquired a sock loom I am going to play with before vacation. I am also planning to start a crochet poncho for great grand.


----------



## Dorothy-Jane (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm knitting the "easy breezy top" by Eva Wiechmann. I'm really enjoying it. :sm01:


----------



## saucecav (Jul 21, 2017)

Yikes! Sounds wonderful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I have a lovely vintage afghan on my hook. I want a vintage color for the body of the afghan and trying to decide what color. I have many of the dots complete. The pattern is Forget Me Not Dots by Sandra Paul.


Lovely.


----------



## lilknitwit (Oct 17, 2016)

Just finished (today) protective covers for my new patio chairs and bbq. Make sure you check out Fabric Mart. They are awesome. I found this perfect lightweight poly/you fabric for $1.97 a yd. (60+" wide). Other places were $7 and up. And their customer service is excellent.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I taught my granddaughters (14+11) to crochet today. The 14yo caught right on. I had her do a chain as long as her arm. Then I i her Single crochet back. She even did some double crochet. 

The younger one can chain and was happy just doing that. She doesn’t quite have the left hand tension yet. 

We will do more tomorrow...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

String Queen said:


> I taught my granddaughters (14+11) to crochet today. The 14yo caught right on. I had her do a chain as long as her arm. Then I i her Single crochet back. She even did some double crochet.
> 
> The younger one can chain and was happy just doing that. She doesn't quite have the left hand tension yet.
> 
> We will do more tomorrow...


To get me started, my mother gave me a ball of dark green crochet thread, showed me how to make a chain with just my fingers, and sent me home to turn the entire ball of thread into a chain. The next time I was at her house (the next week or longer?), she showed me how to make a chain with a steel hook, and repeat the exercise. I made miles of chain! My grandmother cut them up and used them to support her vines. Eventually, my mother showed me how to do other stitches, and - best of all - she gave me my first pattern booklet. That same summer, my grandmother showed me the basics of knitting. I wish I could show them how far I've progressed from those beginnings at age 8!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> At the moment I'm knitting a cushion for my 12 yo niece. She requested rainbow colours and bobbles to add to the funky look of her new bedroom. I'm doing each side of the cushion in different shades, so she can suit her mood.
> The top which I've been knitting for myself, and the cabled cushion for our home, have been put aside for this 'really important' project, lol.
> __


Love it ! Best Auntie ever. 
:sm24:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Butterfly 55 said:


> I'm a professional frogger. :sm09:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

cabot said:


> I made these nesting bowls and matching balls. I'm going to do it again because I need to use an invisible join to make the bowls look better at the top. I love this pattern because it can be used for multiple years.


Nice - :sm24:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Paintpuddle said:


> Lolol. What an appropriate topic, as I sit here trying to decide what project to do next. I just finished my Mom's shawl (deep forest on ravelry) and a little vest by Joji Locatelli for my grandson. Today being Thursday, it's knitting circle at my LYS, so I need to find something quick to get onto my needles. Maybe a pair of socks or a scarf.


This topic has been great. Wish we were all together in person sharing. But this has been the next best thing. THANKS for sharing everyone! - craft on.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Butterfly 55 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a professional frogger. :sm09:
> ...


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Love it ! Best Auntie ever.
> :sm24:


Thank you so much. I tell my niece she's lucky to have me, lol. :sm02:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Frosch said:


> I've read all your posts and I am jealous, for some reason I can't pick up my knitting needles in the last two weeks. I hope this passes soon.


Oh nooo. It will pass. 
I was born in Racine and grew up in S.E. Wisconsin. I miss Wisc. Very much.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow! I am amazed at how many people joined in on this topic!
I am amazed at everyone's projects, talent and sharing.
I hope to see more of these topics and sharing in the future. 
THIS is what KP is all about!
Thank you, every one of you!
Maybe we can think of more topics, show and tell, kind or maybe all socks or something??
I really want more people to come back that quit posting, I really want to see more joy, and you guys have filled me with joy Thank you


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Wow! I am amazed at how many people joined in on this topic!
> I am amazed at everyone's projects, talent and sharing.
> I hope to see more of these topics and sharing in the future.
> THIS is what KP is all about!
> ...


You have become goodness personified. I cannot call you Trouble1 anymore.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Whew!!! I am sorry I can't answer each post personally,but believe me you are a great group of knitters, crochet and other crafty artists!
> Thanks for sharing and sharing the fun things you are doing.
> I love this!


And thank you for starting this topic. 
I am enjoying it ever so much.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Thankyou... It's 50/50 wool/acrylic and yes, it is soft... Pretty sure I got it from a charity shop for pennies.


Score !


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

I just finished the ''JANUS'' tabard in a peach colored acrylic. I am working on ''SARANAC'' SWEATER FOR MY 28 YR OLD son in dark grey and orange trim . it is in 40 % wool 40 acylic and 20 polymide . aaand cuz of a lady on KP talked me into it i am knitting the ''DERRAVARAGH. icelandic yoke sweater for me in 20 % wool and 80 % acrylic in a dark pumpkin orange heavy worsted . it shines in the sunlight. I Wish I could do pics . i know theres a tut. on kp . it just seems like soo much work to learn and then i forget right away . oh Bother.


----------



## Hazel africa (Jul 10, 2018)

I am making knitted knockers for breast cancer women.

also crotchet a strip blanket with different stitches


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Wow! I am amazed at how many people joined in on this topic!
> I am amazed at everyone's projects, talent and sharing.
> I hope to see more of these topics and sharing in the future.
> THIS is what KP is all about!
> ...


This topic and others like it could be a tide turner......I think that too many nasty threads have been started and we have tried to hold our tongues but, being human, we needed to call people out for their nastiness and set records straight on their misinformation. We should have a name to denote show and tell (photos please) topics. Any suggestions? Perhaps.......'Look At This!' or 'Happy Snaps' or 'Show and Tell'. Thanks fortunate1 for your great topic. Jen.


----------



## TexasPurl (Feb 2, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, there is nothing yarny in the garage, the kitchen, or our bedroom ... The other rooms all have at least one project in them, including the bathrooms; some simple projects take _forever_ since they only get worked on while I'm sitting on the throne.


Snorted my coffee! ????


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Wow! I am amazed at how many people joined in on this topic!
> I am amazed at everyone's projects, talent and sharing.
> I hope to see more of these topics and sharing in the future.
> THIS is what KP is all about!
> ...


Nice topic f1!


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Nice topic f1!


I'm quitting my part time job in 2 weeks and now the new ideas are really flowing. So much to try and learn.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

ChrisGV said:


> I'm quitting my part time job in 2 weeks and now the new ideas are really flowing. So much to try and learn.


Never enough time for crafting. Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Never enough time for crafting. Enjoy your retirement.


Thank you. I retired once and then went back for a 'little part time job'. A year and a half later that has run it's course. I'm looking forward to enjoying the next seps


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Nanknit said:


> This topic and others like it could be a tide turner......I think that too many nasty threads have been started and we have tried to hold our tongues but, being human, we needed to call people out for their nastiness and set records straight on their misinformation. We should have a name to denote show and tell (photos please) topics. Any suggestions? Perhaps.......'Look At This!' or 'Happy Snaps' or 'Show and Tell'. Thanks fortunate1 for your great topic. Jen.


Just start a topic!
Show(tell us) your newest hat
Funniest knit ever made
Biggest knitting error

There are so many to choose from You can make KP what it is suppose to be. Our projects, feedback on work, sharing knowledge to those that ask questions....who ever starts the topic has control over who posts,if someone begins to be nasty,or rude,they can put them on ignore to keep the topic what it is suppose to be

You guys are the best, nicest bunch of people, now we need to make KP nice again


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> To get me started, my mother gave me a ball of dark green crochet thread, showed me how to make a chain with just my fingers, and sent me home to turn the entire ball of thread into a chain. The next time I was at her house (the next week or longer?), she showed me how to make a chain with a steel hook, and repeat the exercise. I made miles of chain! My grandmother cut them up and used them to support her vines. Eventually, my mother showed me how to do other stitches, and - best of all - she gave me my first pattern booklet. That same summer, my grandmother showed me the basics of knitting. I wish I could show them how far I've progressed from those beginnings at age 8!


Nice beginnings. TFS. You've def. done them proud. Would be great to show them for sure. 
:sm24:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh no. I hit the last page.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

ChrisGV said:


> Thank you. I retired once and then went back for a 'little part time job'. A year and a half later that has run it's course. I'm looking forward to enjoying the next seps


Good for you. 
I am semi-retired and loving it. I love being free to do what I wish.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Lilyan said:


> I am working on a poncho, which is just plain knit with a lace panel in the front for my daughter, a workday scarf for my sister which is pretty much done...just need to weave in the ends, a cotton seed stitch top for me, and a cowl with jumping cats around the border just because it is fun.


Love them all!


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm currently working on an Atlantic cowl https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/atlantic-cowl using Miss Babs "Funny Papers" Yowza yarn. I like the yarn, but there is no way it looks like funny papers.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

BoogieCat said:


> I'm currently working on an Atlantic cowl https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/atlantic-cowl using Miss Babs "Funny Papers" Yowza yarn. I like the yarn, but there is no way it looks like funny papers.


Funny name. Love the cowl. :sm24:


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Funny name. Love the cowl. :sm24:


I love the Miss Babs Yowza (called that because there is 560 yards in the light worsted hank). It is so soft and also superwash wool. Check out the website https://www.missbabs.com


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BoogieCat said:


> I'm currently working on an Atlantic cowl https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/atlantic-cowl using Miss Babs "Funny Papers" Yowza yarn. I like the yarn, but there is no way it looks like funny papers.


I love that pattern and I have Funny Papers but mine is light worsted which I assume is DK. Is yours bulky?


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

BoogieCat said:


> I love the Miss Babs Yowza (called that because there is 560 yards in the light worsted hank). It is so soft and also superwash wool. Check out the website https://www.missbabs.com


Thanks :sm02: I will.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> And thank you for starting this topic.
> I am enjoying it ever so much.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

BoogieCat said:


> I'm currently working on an Atlantic cowl https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/atlantic-cowl using Miss Babs "Funny Papers" Yowza yarn. I like the yarn, but there is no way it looks like funny papers.


Love it! Great colors too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

BoogieCat said:


> I love the Miss Babs Yowza (called that because there is 560 yards in the light worsted hank). It is so soft and also superwash wool. Check out the website https://www.missbabs.com


Thanks for the link. :sm24:


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

SQM said:


> I love that pattern and I have Funny Papers but mine is light worsted which I assume is DK. Is yours bulky?


You have exactly the same as what I have. It is classified as light worsted, in between DK and worsted. I'm using a size 6 needle. Really disappointed in the colors in this hank. But that is to be expected with hand dyed yarn.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BoogieCat said:


> You have exactly the same as what I have. It is classified as light worsted, in between DK and worsted. I'm using a size 6 needle. Really disappointed in the colors in this hank. But that is to be expected with hand dyed yarn.


You answered my question. That will be my next project. In the ball the colors look great. How does it pool?


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

SQM said:


> You answered my question. That will be my next project. In the ball the colors look great. How does it pool?


Not pooling at all, with this hank. Yours may be different.
I've done several of the Atlantic Cowls because I love the highly variegated yarn and they usually look good with this pattern.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Well only if you hold your tongue at a certain angle, close one eye and tip toe on one foot....LOL

Beautiful yarn never the less, looking forward to the end product! :sm09: :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Just finished slippers for a charity,now starting a baby blanket.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm making "Thin Blue Line" hats for the police officers in the area. I am also making these with a red line for fire and rescue. These will be saved for the cool weather, then placed 
with our secretary in the emergency room where she will offer them as those professionals come in. If they are a "hit", I will keep doing it. If not, I'll find something else to work on
for the community. :sm02:


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

ChrisGV said:


> I'm quitting my part time job in 2 weeks and now the new ideas are really flowing. So much to try and learn.


I do have this half done.....


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

ChrisGV said:


> I do have this half done.....


Great color and design. ????


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice scarf ChrisGV.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

ChrisGV said:


> I do have this half done.....


Nice! TFS :sm24:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow, such pretties! 
I am starting another pair of socks,going to try sockit2me's 12 in circ pattern.
It has been over 100 all week, with not end insight until Thursday, then it will be a cool 97!! So trying to stay inside, working on somethings. Today we had lightening and thunder..scary since we have so many fires already. Even had one cross from Ca into Or for a few days.
It is reeking havoc with my exercise regiment too! I need to lose about 10 lbs, put on since I quit smoking, been doing yoga, and walking, twice a day, lost 3, now I put it back on!! Damn! I've been watching what I eat,but I am eating out of boredom now...HELP, SOS!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Have just finished a few Barbie doll dresses and some baby socks. Now want to knit myself some wrist warmers as it is very cold here at the moment. Also found a hole in one of my scarves, so I might have to make myself another scarf. Can't be bothered in fixing the problem.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ChrisGV said:


> I do have this half done.....


Then you should about finish it when cold weather returns! It's lovely and just the right size for working on during heatwaves.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I started a shawlette in Feb. and a bag even before that. Then, sometime in the spring, a friend of mine approached me with a job offer, a blanket for his daughter, and go I distracted with that. Then hubby's niece saw the blanket that I was making, and wanted one. Pretty soon, everybody in the family was signed up for a blanket, (why not? I have more yarn than god, time to use some of it up) Meanwhile, my bag and shawlette are sitting cold and lonely in my closet waiting to be finished. Sigh, I miss them. Maybe I can finish them in the fall/winter.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

books said:


> I started a shawlette in Feb. and a bag even before that. Then, sometime in the spring, a friend of mine approached me with a job offer, a blanket for his daughter, and go I distracted with that. Then hubby's niece saw the blanket that I was making, and wanted one. Pretty soon, everybody in the family was signed up for a blanket, (why not? I have more yarn than god, time to use some of it up) Meanwhile, my bag and shawlette are sitting cold and lonely in my closet waiting to be finished. Sigh, I miss them. Maybe I can finish them in the fall/winter.


Poor items in time out.  
Nice that your family wants you to make things for them.


----------



## phc (May 27, 2017)

Whoa...cleaned closets and found three quilts ready to go on the longarm...just need batting or backing. Knitting a chevron blanket for DD and Silverleaf shawl for whoever claims it. Daytime is for quilting, evenings for knitting. always working on smaill items, placemats, lunch bags, runners for the church bazaar in November.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I am working on an afghan out of left over yarns from afghans I made for my daughter-in-law at Christmas, my son's afghan for a retirement gift ,for his retiring from from the Navy, and my 2nd oldest grandson's birthday.. The colors are Black, Silver, Dove Gray, Camel Heather ,Almond, Brindle and Wine. I may have to buy a few more balls of the Dove gray and Almond since I only had 1 of each leftover.When the almond is placed by the Camel Heather it looks pink.


----------



## grandmatky (Mar 12, 2011)

BoogieCat said:


> I love the Miss Babs Yowza (called that because there is 560 yards in the light worsted hank). It is so soft and also superwash wool. Check out the website https://www.missbabs.com


 OMG what a site! I love the Estrallia (sp) yarn.


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> What a nice idea! Those little flannel nightgowns will be so nice for those little girls!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

fortunate1 said:


> Wow, such pretties!
> I am starting another pair of socks,going to try sockit2me's 12 in circ pattern.
> It has been over 100 all week, with not end insight until Thursday, then it will be a cool 97!! So trying to stay inside, working on somethings. Today we had lightening and thunder..scary since we have so many fires already. Even had one cross from Ca into Or for a few days.
> It is reeking havoc with my exercise regiment too! I need to lose about 10 lbs, put on since I quit smoking, been doing yoga, and walking, twice a day, lost 3, now I put it back on!! Damn! I've been watching what I eat,but I am eating out of boredom now...HELP, SOS!!


Know this story all too well. Had lost 6, then went to OBX for a week. Barbecue, she crab soup, crab cakes...good on you for stopping smoking.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I had to take my DH in for an early appointment yesterday for a colonoscopy. I knew I would have a bit of a wait while they were doing the procedure, so I grabbed my cotton yarn and the star fish pattern for a face cloth. I was able to get 16 rows done before they called me in to sit beside him while he was resting. I can't stand to wait in a waiting room without having a project to work on. I worked some more on the wash cloth last night during the Mariners game and I just finished it this morning. So, I now have one wash cloth done and five to go for the six that will be going in the boxes for Samaritans Purse. Hooray!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm working on a mitered shawl, something that I wanted to do for a long time. I had the yarn and the color I wanted but it would have been easier with changing colors in the yarn. Does anyone have any ideas to help limit all these ends that I have to weave in?


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey,didn't think anyone was still posting here! 
Glad to see it is still very active.
I always have a little something to take to any appointments, my hands can not be idle.
Subar, not smoking is the best, 10lbs I ever gained.
All the loose ends,have you tried knitting them in as you go?? Sockit2mes, sock pattern tells how for a few stitches,or see if utube has directions, or..weave them in as you go???
I made a school of fish baby wash cloths, and am starting some horoscope cloths next.
Pair of socks on the needles, put the fornicating deer hat in time out, I get almost done and find an error way back, try to frog it back, but dang color work is hard to frog!
Scandinavian Santa Gnome in crochet, on his 2nd leg.
Just put 2nd dozen choco chip cookies in the oven!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I had to take my DH in for an early appointment yesterday for a colonoscopy. I knew I would have a bit of a wait while they were doing the procedure, so I grabbed my cotton yarn and the star fish pattern for a face cloth. I was able to get 16 rows done before they called me in to sit beside him while he was resting. I can't stand to wait in a waiting room without having a project to work on. I worked some more on the wash cloth last night during the Mariners game and I just finished it this morning. So, I now have one wash cloth done and five to go for the six that will be going in the boxes for Samaritans Purse. Hooray!


. Yes, Hooray!

:sm24:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Just got home last night from a road trip to Yellowstine with 2 best friends and my dog. We visited a LYS in West Yellowstone Montana and my friend from Minnesota picked out yarn for a scarf. Now we need to find the perfect pattern. - DH lost his equipment to a motor fire and started a forest fire in the process. Not a good place to be in. So been busy looking for replacement equipment all day today. Think I'll peek at Ravelry while everyone is asleep tonight.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

In answer to the original question, I've just begun a blanket - size to be determined - because of a question someone asked and because it's too bleeping hot/humid to work on anything large. https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/garter-stitch-chevron-blanket
I'll add a photo in a few days.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> In answer to the original question, I've just begun a blanket - size to be determined - because of a question someone asked and because it's too bleeping hot/humid to work on anything large. https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/garter-stitch-chevron-blanket
> I'll add a photo in a few days.


Looking forward to photos! 
Stay cool JJ


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I just finished a pair of socks for my sister, two baby hats for the MOPS group( mother’s of preschoolers) and will be finishing a baby sweater tomorrow.


----------

